# Cigar tobacco to pipe tobacco?



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello pipers,

I'm not a pipe smoker & don't know much about pipe tobacco, so I don't even qualify for noob status, but I am a regular cigar smoker, and started rolling my own recently. Making your own cigars yields a fair amount of scrap from the trimmings. I reuse the longer scrap pieces for cigar filler, but the shorter pieces I've just been saving in a bag. The stems and center veins just go in the trash.

I've been reading up on making pipe tobacco - trimmings, toppings, recipes, etc., and was wondering, would cigar tobacco scraps be suitable for making pipe tobacco? I'd be willing to give it a try unless it's just patently incompatible.

disclaimer: if this subject has already been addressed, please refer me, tnx. I couldn't find anything on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know if I would make any effort to top it at home, but there are some cigar leaf blends on the market (Some good ones by GL Pease, etc.) I would venture you're better to simply stuff the scraps in a pipe and smoke them as is.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Bruce,

I fell on this the other day and found it fascinating. OK maybe interesting.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/279184-smoking-cigars-pipes.html
It starts out talking about putting your nub in a pipe to finish. The thread then turns/links to using the leftovers for pipe. Talks quite a bit about mixing with pipe tobacco scraps. I thought is was interesting enough I saved the nub of my cigar that night. This may help with your situation.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I fell on this the other day and found it fascinating. OK maybe interesting.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/279184-smoking-cigars-pipes.html


That thread is awesome! Great find. I see a nub bag in my future :biggrin:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Bruce, I've been following your input on RYO cigars with great envy.
Trying to motivate my self to do the same. I mean... Why not?, with all those whole leaf tobacco sites every where. And some include a great variety of finished pipe pipe tobacco as well. 
So my question to you is ; since you like cigars and have ample leftover stock. Why not just order some straight Virginian to add to your Dominican? I'm betting you might like it.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding saving nubs,

I like smoking nubs in a pipe, and have also saved nubs. What I found is that a fresh nub, either still burning or not more than an hour or two since it went out, tastes great in a pipe. Nubs saved up in a baggie taste like really stale cigar ash. Think of the way extinguished cigars sitting in an ashtray overnight smell. 

One alternate suggestion is if you feel like smoking a robusto's worth of a churchill, clip off the last couple inches before you light it, and save those in a baggie to smoke in the pipe. The walls of the pipe will hold the wrapper leaf in place and keep it from unravelling.

Cobs are good for smoking nubs in. The Missouri Meerschaum nicely accommodates a 48 - 50 RG cigar. 

Shredded pipe tobacco tastes good in a pipe, but it burns somewhat differently than regular pipe blends. The experience can be improved by blending it half and half with a pipe tobacco such as a straight burley (Prince Albert, Carter Hall, etc) or even some of that shag cut RYO Virginia tobacco available in a lot of places.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually save all the cut caps when I smoke at camp. Every once in awhile I spark up a bowl of the cuttings, sometimes added to pipe tobacco and sometimes not.



I too, sometimes nub a cigar in my pipe.



I usually enjoy my time with cigar tobacco in the pipe.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I've crushed cigar caps and mixed them in with Virginia blends.

Bet it would be an interesting taste with some Burley.

I have never nubbed a cigar into a pipe, but seems interesting...may have to give it a go... ipe:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I also smoke my cigar trimmings in a pipe. The blend is actually pretty good.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Very good, tnx for the suggestions y'all.

Yes, first I'll have to try smoking the scraps straight.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> Bruce, I've been following your input on RYO cigars with great envy.
> Trying to motivate my self to do the same. I mean... Why not?, with all those whole leaf tobacco sites every where. And some include a great variety of finished pipe pipe tobacco as well.
> So my question to you is ; since you like cigars and have ample leftover stock. Why not just order some straight Virginian to add to your Dominican? I'm betting you might like it.


Not too hard to get started on RYO. Like the shoe commercial, just do it!

Re tobacco leaf sales, there's only two places that I know of that sell cigar, i.e., fermented, tobacco: leafonly dot com and wholeleaftobcco dot com. There are a multitude of places that sell cigarette and pipe tobacco.

I might give you idea a try. I think I'll add a 1/4# sample of virginia to my next leafonly order.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I have one pint jar and about a 1/4 of a second filled now with the cuttings from my cigars, as well as a couple of cigars I sacrificed to see whether they were mixed filler or all cut filler. If you dry out the cigar tobacco to pipe tobacco levels, it smokes like pipe tobacco, if a bit strong. It's really good mixed with other pipe tobacco. It's rather fun experimenting with the ratios in my opinion. 

Michael


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

Bruck said:


> Not too hard to get started on RYO. Like the shoe commercial, just do it!
> 
> Re tobacco leaf sales, there's only two places that I know of that sell cigar, i.e., fermented, tobacco: leafonly dot com and wholeleaftobcco dot com. There are a multitude of places that sell cigarette and pipe tobacco.
> 
> I might give you idea a try. I think I'll add a 1/4# sample of virginia to my next leafonly order.


Sounds like you might already be a member of fairtradetobacco DOT com but if not, check it out. It's wholeleaftobcco dot com's site and really the place to be if your rolling. wholeleaftobcco dot com over leafonly dot com for quality/price but, be your own judge. I'm MarcL at fairtradetobacco and a roller myself.  FmGrowit is the host member and the owner of wholeleaftobcco.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

langos said:


> Sounds like you might already be a member of fairtradetobacco DOT com but if not, check it out. It's wholeleaftobcco dot com's site and really the place to be if your rolling. wholeleaftobcco dot com over leafonly dot com for quality/price but, be your own judge. I'm MarcL at fairtradetobacco and a roller myself.  FmGrowit is the host member and the owner of wholeleaftobcco.


I haven't actually got around to joining that forum, but I have perused thru most of it, and gleaned a lot of useful info from it.


----------

